# Maiden Voyage of My CAT!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK guys/gals, I've had my CAT fer bout 4 months now and after all my odds and ends have been tied up, finally got Kaitlyn, Logan and Logan's friend Jarod out to the bay! Fer those who don't know my sled is a 98 Shoal Cat (17.5 Ft) w/ a 98 Zuke 60 (4 stroke). I bought the sled and it had 195 hours on it....

My bimini was a little tattered and torn but I figured it might make it through this year then I could get a color matching 1 since I have new seats through out....Well, the bimini didn't make it 10 miles from the house till it tore since I didn't have it wrapped to good!:blink: Ohhh well, I needed a new 1 anyways! Got to the launch (Archie Glover) and saw a stock pile of vehicles so I figured there will be some entertainment at the launch Everyone was courteous and quick to launch/load!!!:thumbup: Launched the sled and parked the truck. I told the kids to get in and as they did, they said there's water coming in!!!!:blink: Logan asked about the plug and that was already done...I noticed the water was coming from the scuppers (ping pong type) so I said it would clear out by the time we planed out!:yes: Well, I figured since it's usually shallow I trimmed the motor up as much as I could. As we were underway the motor was purrrrrrring along. We got out to the bay so I decided to open her up....Hit 5K on the tac and we were going NOWHERE!!! I was going through crap in my head and could not figure it out!!! :no: I tried and tried and it would run but not over 8 MPH!!! Told the kids, guess that was a short trip! Well we turned around to go back to the launch and I started messing w/ the throttle and started playing w/ the trim. Trimmed it all the way down and BAM she started running right!!! Turned back around and started to head out again:thumbup: Started playing w/ the trim a bit more and got her running 28 MPH at 5K in a bit of chop. Ran like a sewing machine all the way to Garcon Point.:thumbsup: On the way Logan asked if we could plug up the scuppers to keep the water from backwashing in while sitting still....Then I though, when I got the boat there were about 5 plugs aboard and sure enough the plugs fit the scuppers....so when you are sitting the plugs can go in and when you are under way pull em out!

Pulled up to my favorite spot at Garcon and got the rigs ready. I had 2 shark rigs baited w/ a weighted mullet and a free-lined mullet. Then each of us got our rigs out and baited up w/ squid!:yes: Lines were not in the water and BAM, Kaitlyn and Logan got a hook up at the same time!







Everyone started hooking them cats!!! We caught sooooo many sails it was crazy!!!!:blink: We kept several large 1's to eat!!!:yes::thumbsup: And yes, I was rocking 1 of my famous fishing outfits!!!! It works everytime!!!!:whistling::yes::thumbup:
















































All we were catching was cats, soooooo we were pleasantly surprised when Jarod hooked up w/ the catch of the day!!!! I didn't have a tape but thought it might go either way.....When we pulled it in, I marked the boat w/ it's size and threw em back!!!! Got home and measure, it was 28 inches!!! Purty spots on the joker too!!! 

All in all it was a good day, at least we were catching something and bloody'n the deck!!! We saw Chaos out there and they were having the same luck!:yes: We did have 1 good run on the shark rig but it hit the other rig and got scared off so no toothy critters!!!!

I figured out why we were catching all these cats though!!! What else would you expect to catch on a CAT boat!!!!!!:whistling::yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

More pics!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Dern thing won't let you put but 7 pics!!!!:001_huh:


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Really nice size Sail Cats, did you keep any to eat?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Randy M said:


> Really nice size Sail Cats, did you keep any to eat?


Ohhh yeah, but they are a really boney critter and a 6-7 lb sail cat will get you a couple small filets once you take the bone and blood outta it....Good meat ifin you clean them right!:thumbsup:


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Make a Catfish Court Bouillon with em, don't filet.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Randy, that might work on a regular catfish but I still have sail cat slime on me after a shower!!! The recipe I looked up sounds good but it says to filet em....They are already filleted and soaking in garlic salt water!!!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

you gotta trim the single engine cat all the way down......on the take off

or you will get some prop slip

glad you had a good trip


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Nat, I figured that out.....Also 3 props came with the boat, so I will be trying the other props to cause I would have thought I would have got more the 28 MPH outta her....


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Jason, looks like a great trip. Nothing better than family and friends on the boat. Digging the fishing attire... :notworthy: Glad you're getting the boat dialed in. :thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice was wondering when u were going to slime her up..

seeing all them sail cats I know its slimy!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Jason said:


> Yeah Nat, I figured that out.....Also 3 props came with the boat, so I will be trying the other props to cause I would have thought I would have got more the 28 MPH outta her....


I only get 40 MPH on my lttle cat.....and I usually run around 28 to 32 


are any of the props 4 blade ?

a lot of small single engine cats are running 4 blade to eliminate prop slip

if I take off with the trim up on my little cat. even with the 4 blade , if you jam the thottle forward you can make the prop break loose

with the engine trimmed down and a steady push forward on the throttle, she pops right up on plane with no prop slip

you'll get her dilaled in


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah....shes got an aluminum 4 blade....I think the other 2 are 3 blade (1 SS/1 AL).


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

You can eat sail cats?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

JasonL said:


> You can eat sail cats?


Yepper.....sails are clean and the meat is not nasty like a hard head. Only issue is their bone structure is weird!!! Get very little meat off of 1 then trim out the blood layer and you got good meat!:thumbsup: Try it next time, just put the cats in a cooler w/ out your food/drink unless you like slime all over your stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

how long of a trip is it from archie to garcon? I enjoy fishing around garcon but not a fan of.the ramp..
thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Oscar....it's bout a 10 minute ride depending on your sled. I like Archie Glover better then Garcon launch but if it's high tide Garcon ain't too bad!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

yea I dont mind the ramp as much as the limited parking. ive gone many times just find theres no room for me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what happens when you drive a monster truck man!!!! I know what you mean, Garcon is a tight spot especially when folks are fishing on the rocks there!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

haha yeah I had a kid at the ramp making fun of me he said 
"you know what sir you have a sissy
boat... but since thats your truck I wont give you a hard time..." he was maybe 7 years old max. made me laugh pretty hard wasnt expecting it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

So has your sled been doing good fer ya??? We gotta get up and go wet a line sometime!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I just put a newer motor on it took it out saturday for the first time with the new set up.
I planed on fishing but ended up cruising more then anything to put it to the test. It did great got on plane almost instantly. I need to put a tach on it to see if I have any wiggle room for a higher pitch prop I was getting about 27 mph.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

anytime you wanna go just let me know.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah what size you got on her now??? I really need to find a trolling motor fer mine, but then I just got another project boat to fork more cash out on....I got a sweet little 12 ft. jon boat I plan on making a hunting/fishing boat out of.....just more junk in the yard and not enough time to work on em!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Whew, Jason, that outfit...it's you brothuh!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

haha its another 40 hp but its a 98 and has tilt n trim lol. yeah trolling motors are awesome i rely on mine alot.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Glad you finally gettin on the water Jason:thumbup:

Enjoy many more trips!

Jimmy


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade, ya'll catch fish but ifin I step foot on the boat wearing that outfit....ya'll get more ice cause it'll be a haul!!!! Lucky outfits I'm telling ya....

Oscar, once I take mine out a few more times I'll be more trusting of it....I would feel beter w/ a trolling motor fer a little help and be able to fish the docks and grass instead of anchoring catching nothing but cats!!! not going to complain cause at least we were catching!!!

I saw Chaos out there but never saw a post, but then again he said nothing but cats too.....

heck good/bad/indifferent, you can count on me to post it!!!!


----------

